# Antec 300 pwr switch



## Pyrofeed (Jul 17, 2009)

Whenever I hit the power switch, it shuts down my computer, but 2 seconds later it starts up again. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fill in your system specs. Its nothing to do with the pwr switch, more likely to be mobo or PSU related.


----------



## thraxed (Jul 17, 2009)

I wondered if ya switched the wires for the power and reset buttons?


----------



## Pyrofeed (Jul 17, 2009)

PSU OCZ|OCZ600MXSP 600W and ASUS M4A78-E


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

have another PSU on hand to try? i had the same problem with a older rig... replaced the PSU and everything was fine


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 18, 2009)

ocz..ocz replace that ocz psu they are bad >..>


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ocz..ocz replace that ocz psu they are bad >..>



both of mine seem pretty good


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 18, 2009)

thraxed said:


> I wondered if ya switched the wires for the power and reset buttons?



+1 - Sounds most likely. I doubt it's because he has an OCZ PSU, they good.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 18, 2009)

Disconnect the power switch altogether and jump the pwr on header with a screwdriver. This will determine if your switch on the case is bad or not.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2009)

If you are using Vista, the power switch might be set to put the computer to sleep, and something might be waking it back up.  Just an idea.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 18, 2009)

does it do it when you got to shut down in windows, if it does clear your cmos


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> ocz..ocz replace that ocz psu they are bad >..>



OCZ is FSP there not bad units i loved mine and its still going strong in my bro's rig now


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 18, 2009)

just go to power settings and put it on high performance


----------

